# Do you know what machine these bobbins fit?



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I got these at a sale and wondered what kind of machine they go in. It says BB on them.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

not the Janome.
Metal usually is vertical bobbins - at least the contemporary ones.

And probably the older machines. Others will know better than me on that one.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I was just curious to know they went to. Might make them easier to sell if i knew what they fit. Or i might want to hang on to them if they are something hard to find.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

how high are they? As to diameter, I can't tell if the bobbin is 3/4 or 13/16. Most of what I have are 13/16

Most of my older singers are flat sided, though they come in two heights, my viking is slightly rounded, and shorter than either of those Singers.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

flowergurl said:


> I got these at a sale and wondered what kind of machine they go in. It says BB on them.


We have a bunch of those bobbins. They are the same size as a Class 15 except the center hole is a fraction smaller. They won't fit on the shaft of some bobbin winders.

They will fit Elaine's (Katskitten's) Bernina 930 perfectly. 

Joe


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

It looks like an older Bernina bobbin to me, I'll look through mine later and see if I have any that are marked.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks Girls!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

flowergurl said:


> Thanks Girls!


"Girls"?????????? :hysterical: Not all of us  .

Joe


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Thank goodness you are going to sell them instead of throwing out! I'm desperately looking for bobbins for an 1800's New Domestic sewing machine. I thought the singer ones would fit, as it is supposedly a reproduction of the singers.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

They look like a size L. My Brother PQ1500S takes that size as do many other machines.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

My deepest apologies Joe.  Katskitten does tend to confuse one.

I will put them in my yard sale and see if anyone needs them.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Flowergirl - don't feel bad, Joe is posting under his wife's user ID. 


Cathy


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

flowergurl said:


> My deepest apologies Joe.  Katskitten does tend to confuse one.
> 
> I will put them in my yard sale and see if anyone needs them.


flowergurl,

Not a problem, I wasn't bothered by it just being silly.

We have only one computer so sometimes my wife posts on other forums under my account and I post under hers here.

Not all sewists are gals, some of us guys like to sew too.

Joe


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Yes, but most guys don't call themselves katskitten.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Mid Tn Mama said:


> Thank goodness you are going to sell them instead of throwing out! I'm desperately looking for bobbins for an 1800's New Domestic sewing machine. I thought the singer ones would fit, as it is supposedly a reproduction of the singers.


Have you tried the bobbins for a Singer 27? I once had a Franklin vibrating shuttle machine (another clone like the New Domestic) and all the parts were interchangeable with a Singer 27. I have noticed a bunch of 27 bobbins and shuttles on ebay lately just do I a search for singer 27 bobbin.


----------

